# 5 weeks driving.... some of you guys wanted me to update



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

The ONLY thing I like about Lyft is flexibility. I can't work a part time job on the clock with my primary job. I can be on-call at anytime. Lyft pay is very minimal overall. I only get pings outside of 8 minutes away if it's early morning and not a lot of cars out. Guarantee hours is BS!

My experiences so far:

1. Heavy set lady, breathing hard, taking 5 minutes to get in my vehicle going for a $4.oo ride and want me to stop at the fast food drive thru... NOT
2. Grocery store pick up.... and her lazy son can't be bothered to help her. Yes, I left the groceries on the sidewalk in the rain and drove away. I did enough by removing the bad out of my trunk. In an effort not to get a bad rating.. I told her I had another call in the queue.
3. The man that had his entire family in the car.... nice long drive, but ask me to wait for another vehicle, he didn't want his family getting wet. Excuse me! No tip, no wait, no no no! I have to go!
4. The ghetto kids that ate all my candy. I said "can you please leave some for someone else". Rated her a 1 star.
5. The man that FARTED an animal out of his ARSE! Rated him 1 star! I swear I wanted to kick him out my car. It was misty! LOL hahah! Horrible!
6. The drunk lady in the middle of the day "She wanted to hear k-she and the shunshide ban". Translation.. KCee and the Sunshine band! 
7. The young girls birthday bash... she was drunk and I was super nice.... "Please, can we ride around the block a few times, you're the best part of my party".

So old timers... sad to say! You are right on all accounts. I'm going to continue to ride, because I need the part time pay for now, but here's a screenshot of my last weeks paycheck and feedback. I worked 32 hours.

1. I still do candy/water/mints
2. I do have a courtesy tip sign
3. Aux Cord/Chargers, etc.


----------



## Dannyboss (Oct 11, 2016)

60 rides in just 11 hours? that is impressive


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Lots of standing still during that time. I've learned from this site. NOT to do dead miles, so I usually sit tight and wait for another call. It really was much longer than that to actually make that money. Sitting sometimes 10-15 minutes between calls.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Dannyboss said:


> 60 rides in just 11 hours? that is impressive


That's almost 6 rides an hour. Impossible. You can't even do that with Uber. Not enough business for that

Rides would have to be all min rides. But over $500, something ain't adding up


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Bart McCoy said:


> That's almost 6 rides an hour. Impossible. You can't even do that with Uber. Not enough business for that
> 
> Rides would have to be all min rides. But over $500, something ain't adding up


Lyft only records the actual time driving (first pick up and drop off) in the weekly summary. It doesn't calculate how long you were on-line. It doesn't document the entire time you're waiting between rides. It was a 32 hour week.

My weekly earning summary will give you my total hours in drive mode. That doesn't get sent until Tuesdays (actual payday).


----------



## MrLinus (Feb 10, 2017)

bmore4now said:


> The ONLY thing I like about Lyft is flexibility. I can't work a part time job on the clock with my primary job. I can be on-call at anytime. Lyft pay is very minimal overall. I only get pings outside of 8 minutes away if it's early morning and not a lot of cars out. Guarantee hours is BS!
> 
> My experiences so far:
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're experiencing what Al Bundy does each day at work.


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

MrLinus said:


> Sounds like you're experiencing what Al Bundy does each day at work.


OMG What an eye opener! The gawl of people! What are they thinking! LOL


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Dannyboss said:


> 60 rides in just 11 hours? that is impressive


No, that's just actual pickup to drop off time. Not hanging around waiting for pings. The earning summary reflects actual time in driving mode. I worked 32 hours for that pay.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

bmore4now said:


> The ONLY thing I like about Lyft is flexibility. I can't work a part time job on the clock with my primary job. I can be on-call at anytime. Lyft pay is very minimal overall. I only get pings outside of 8 minutes away if it's early morning and not a lot of cars out. Guarantee hours is BS!
> 
> My experiences so far:
> 
> ...


Lol.Ive had over 5,000 rides with Lyft and haven't even had half as many loonies as you have.I feel for you


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

luvgurl22 said:


> Lol.Ive had over 5,000 rides with Lyft and haven't even had half as many loonies as you have.I feel for you


It's crazy! I can honestly say I've had equally, if not more, belly laughs than I can count. People are just funny creatures.


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

bmore4now said:


> 5. The man that FARTED an animal out of his ARSE! Rated him 1 star! I swear I wanted to kick him out my car. It was misty! LOL hahah! Horrible!


 lmfao

Had this happen to me, but was raining hard and had the heater on. Pax doesn't want the window opened, making it seem like pax didn't smell fart. I think pax wanted to suffocate me, and most likely was laughing so hard in their minds. Was barely breathing. Breathe in through my mouth while covering with my shirt, then blowing air out of my nose.

It fogged up my windows and heater made the smell worse btw lol


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

JuniorSF said:


> lmfao
> 
> Had this happen to me, but was raining hard and had the heater on. Pax doesn't want the window opened, making it seem like pax didn't smell fart. I think pax wanted to suffocate me, and most likely was laughing so hard in their minds. Was barely breathing. Breathe in through my mouth while covering with my shirt, then blowing air out of my nose.
> 
> It fogged up my windows and heater made the smell worse btw lol


Lmfao..lol lol. Fogged windows!! Breathing through your mouth..lol


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

bmore4now said:


> Lmfao..lol lol. Fogged windows!! Breathing through your mouth..lol


Covered mouth with shirt, so i don't taste his fart lol


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

Dannyboss said:


> 60 rides in just 11 hours? that is impressive


The time on that screen is never accurate. At least in my case.


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

JuniorSF said:


> Covered mouth with shirt, so i don't taste his fart lol


hahahahah! Yes... yikes!


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> That's almost 6 rides an hour. Impossible. You can't even do that with Uber. Not enough business for that
> Rides would have to be all min rides. But over $500, something ain't adding up





bmore4now said:


> No, that's just actual pickup to drop off time. Not hanging around waiting for pings. The earning summary reflects actual time in driving mode. I worked 32 hours for that pay.


I was about to say...lol. Here I was ready to move to Baltimore so I too can earn *$500* in 11 hrs. 

bmore4now how much in gas do you estimate you spent during those 32 hours?


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Mark Johnson said:


> I was about to say...lol. Here I was ready to move to Baltimore so I too can earn *$500* in 11 hrs.
> 
> bmore4now how much in gas do you estimate you spent during those 32 hours?


LOL..........2.5 tanks per week=$75 a week.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

bmore4now said:


> LOL..........2.5 tanks per week=$75 a week.


So that puts you around *$390* for 32-38 hours of driving if you consider downtime between requests. So around *$10-12* per hour -- not including depreciation on your vehicle..

Ridesharing really is a tough gig to earn good $$. Glad a lot of your pax tip you.

Lyft pax here in Atlanta don't tip. I get much more cash tips from my Uber riders.


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Mark Johnson said:


> So that puts you around *$390* for 32-38 hours of driving if you consider downtime between requests. So around *$10-12* per hour -- not including depreciation on your vehicle..
> 
> Ridesharing really is a tough gig to earn good $$. Glad a lot of your pax tip you. Lyft pax here in Atlanta don't tip. I get much more cash tips from my Uber riders.


Thanks for the breakdown... you are correct. Its tough and not much money, but this is the only P/T job I can take with my primary job on-call responsibilities. Flexibility....

Yes, many folks complain about no tipping. I don't want to jinx myself, but I get cash tips as well.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

bmore4now said:


> No, that's just actual pickup to drop off time. Not hanging around waiting for pings. The earning summary reflects actual time in driving mode. I worked 32 hours for that pay.


the point is,you're averaging at least 5 rides an hour. The only way this is possible is if once you drop off, the next pax is already at the curb and you don't have to move, AND you're getting back to back to back pings. Then they CAN'T be going far at all, NONE of them. Clearly this can't happen for 60 trips. The time does not reflect ACTUAL time(meaning only the time that the pax is in the car) in driving mode. The time online includes the time you accept the ping,the drive to them without a pax,and of course the time during the ride with the pax. When I did lyft, which is dead around here, I sat with the app on for 55min, and took a 5min ride. My time online did NOT say 5min, it said 60min, even tho I took one ride. Are you saying your app operates differently? You just can't do 5 or 6 trips an hour, its impossible. The only explanation is if your total includes some type of bonus,like from a quest or something.

then you say "Not hanging around waiting for pings." Huh? what does that mean. You have to "hang" (which is simply wait) for a ping. How else do you get a ping? By waiting (whether sitting or driving) until a beep hits your phone. Can you explain to me how you get rides/pings, if you don't wait for the ping to get to your phone? Because you need to have your phone on and in driver mode to receive a ping. I'm positive this is the way lyft works (which is the same as uber). Waiting = adding time to your total time online ,which can only happen when in drivers mode


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Around this area it seems like Lyft pax are all bottom feeders. Every single time I've used Lyft, the pickup is either over 10 minutes away and the pax is someone I'd rather not have in my car.


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Bart McCoy said:


> the point is,you're averaging at least 5 rides an hour. The only way this is possible is if once you drop off, the next pax is already at the curb and you don't have to move, AND you're getting back to back to back pings. Then they CAN'T be going far at all, NONE of them. Clearly this can't happen for 60 trips. The time does not reflect ACTUAL time(meaning only the time that the pax is in the car) in driving mode. The time online includes the time you accept the ping,the drive to them without a pax,and of course the time during the ride with the pax. When I did lyft, which is dead around here, I sat with the app on for 55min, and took a 5min ride. My time online did NOT say 5min, it said 60min, even tho I took one ride. Are you saying your app operates differently? You just can't do 5 or 6 trips an hour, its impossible. The only explanation is if your total includes some type of bonus,like from a quest or something.
> 
> then you say "Not hanging around waiting for pings." Huh? what does that mean. You have to "hang" (which is simply wait) for a ping. How else do you get a ping? By waiting (whether sitting or driving) until a beep hits your phone. Can you explain to me how you get rides/pings, if you don't wait for the ping to get to your phone? Because you need to have your phone on and in driver mode to receive a ping. I'm positive this is the way lyft works (which is the same as uber). Waiting = adding time to your total time online ,which can only happen when in drivers mode


Attached is my driver summary for the same week. Time in driving mode... that should explain all. Also, "not driving around waiting for pings" is what I meant. Of course the app is on-line waiting for pings. 11 hours represents the "actual driving with pax in the vehicle".


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Jagent said:


> Around this area it seems like Lyft pax are all bottom feeders. Every single time I've used Lyft, the pickup is either over 10 minutes away and the pax is someone I'd rather not have in my car.


The only time I get pings more than 10 minutes away is early in the morning 5-6am or if there's a surge in another area and all the ants went surge chasing. Leaving other areas without cars in the area. I might pick them up if it's in an area that might surge or a more desirable area than I'm current at.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

bmore4now said:


> Attached is my driver summary for the same week. Time in driving mode... that should explain all. Also, "not driving around waiting for pings" is what I meant. Of course the app is on-line waiting for pings. 11 hours represents the "actual driving with pax in the vehicle".


So like I said, I guess your app operates differently than everybody elses? I clearly gave an example where one ride took 5 min, but time in driver mode showed 1hr(because I was waiting with app on in driver mode). You claim the time ONLY includes the time the pax steps in car(I guess when you hit start trip) and not the time it takes for you to get the ping,and the time driving to pick up pax. Is that the way you are stating your app works?

Can anybody else confirm their app works in this same manner?


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Bart McCoy said:


> So like I said, I guess your app operates differently than everybody elses? I clearly gave an example where one ride took 5 min, but time in driver mode showed 1hr(because I was waiting with app on in driver mode). You claim the time ONLY includes the time the pax steps in car(I guess when you hit start trip) and not the time it takes for you to get the ping,and the time driving to pick up pax. Is that the way you are stating your app works?
> 
> Can anybody else confirm their app works in this same manner?


I would have to officially confirm with Lyft...... on that granular detail, but that is my understanding of how the app works. 35 was definitely the on-line drive mode. The 11 hours could include from ping to pax to dropoff. That I would have to confirm with Lyft.


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

Wait wait , 60 rides in 11 hrs, u have to pick 5 rides an hr , means 12 mnts a ride and that is from getting ping to droping off, lmao, you keep posting these fake pictures like the ones you did on women's march showing 900% serge . And no that 11 hrs is not your driving time it's the whole time your app is in driving mode . You can try fooling full time uber driver's but not a lyfter.


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

App shows total time online for day, not including time while on filtered route.

Dashboard> driver summary - shows total time driving with pax. (Or was it the daily/weekly summary)


----------



## McGriddleShake (Jun 3, 2015)

For those of you doubting, here's my weekly earnings for the same period, similar to OP's statement.
Notes: I don't offer goodies to just any PAX, only a bottle of water if PAX are coming from airport (I only empathize with those who travel; my rules).
I was online for 35 hours, 17 minutes that week.
EDIT: Added picture from hours online for that week, to segregate from total time driving.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dannyboss said:


> 60 rides in just 11 hours? that is impressive


That's IS impressive !
Got me beat.


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Watup said:


> Wait wait , 60 rides in 11 hrs, u have to pick 5 rides an hr , means 12 mnts a ride and that is from getting ping to droping off, lmao, you keep posting these fake pictures like the ones you did on women's march showing 900% serge . And no that 11 hrs is not your driving time it's the whole time your app is in driving mode . You can try fooling full time uber driver's but not a lyfter.


Read the entire thread for the full picture , no reason to lie!!


----------



## Tese (Jan 16, 2017)

In my case, 26 trips in 57 min? The info isn't displayed accurately. The hours from the last day I drove (57 min). The number of trips for the week.


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks fellow Lyfters!!


----------

